# CRNA billing-How would you



## 574coding (Jul 15, 2014)

Hello,
How would you bill for this CRNA?  I work for a billing company and the regular anesthesiologist is out on medical leave.  They have multi CRNAs that come in and cover the different procedures during this time.  We have providers that appears to be either supervising or directing the CRNAs but the reports.  
Then anesthesia report is signed by both the CRNA and the MD supervising/directing provider and the anesthesia record is also signed by both.  
Do we bill under the MD that is out on medical leave or do we bill under the provider who is supervising/directing the CRNA?  

I am very confused on this one....

Thank you.


----------



## Michele Hannon (Jul 15, 2014)

See Section 30.2.11 of the Medicare Claims Processing Manual Chapter 1 following the link:
http://www.cms.gov/Regulations-and-Guidance/Guidance/Manuals/Downloads/clm104c01.pdf

Locum tenens physicians can cover for physicians on vacation or leave (under the absent physicians NPI)

CRNA's cannot cover for physicians OR CRNA's on leave and bill under the absent provider's NPI.

Locum tenens CRNA's must be credentialed and bill under their own NPI number.


----------

